# My most recent MAC spree. :D



## ticklemethu (Jan 5, 2007)

Enjoy!!!

Attachment 2361


Yes I am NEW here and very happy that I found my way to this forum!


----------



## amoona (Jan 5, 2007)

Awww what a beautiful haul ... makes me shed a tear hehe


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 5, 2007)

lol! thanks! let me wipe that tear for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Awww what a beautiful haul ... makes me shed a tear hehe_


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul. What did you buy? I see palettes and colors, but what colors and what's in the other boxes?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

oooh look at all the pretties!!


----------



## juli (Jan 5, 2007)

pretty~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul!


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!

in those other boxes are, black nail polish, pro longwear lipgloss/sticks, and 4 of the 4x palettes. 

as for the colors, i got some PRO colors in there like Canary Yellow and  Burnt Orange.

Most of the pots are limited editions! ie; suspicion, Purple shower (2x) , TURQUATIC ( beautiful color!) , lime.. etc etc.

Too much to list but basicly they are all pertty colors!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 5, 2007)

very nice !


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

very very nice.. i had a macgasm!!!


----------



## mistella (Jan 6, 2007)

wow! have fun with em!


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I love getting home and opening all those little black packages! Good choices!!


----------



## kswiss22 (Aug 20, 2007)

Amazing haul! 
Cute shades too


----------



## user46 (Aug 21, 2007)

i WISH i could get that amount of eyeshadows at one time


----------

